# Installing Broadcom BCM43236 Wifi on 11.3 missing firmware error



## fixit9660 (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm trying to install a Broadcom BCM43236 Wifi USB on my laptop running FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p11. I'm getting an error message:
bwn_v4_ucode5: could not load firmware image, error 2
bwn0: the fw file(bwn_v4_ucode5) not found
I think that the firmware file is missing, so trying the command "pkg install bwn-firmware-kmod" to get it but it doesn't find any matching package. Could I have some help please?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2020)

There is no package for net/bwm-firmware-kmod, you need to build this from ports.


```
NO_PACKAGE=     this is a modified version of a restricted firmware
```

Keep in mind that 11.3-RELEASE will be EoL soon. So make sure to upgrade to 11.4-RELEASE.


----------



## fixit9660 (Aug 5, 2020)

That was quick! Thank you!!
Is this the right thing please?





						FreshPorts -- net/bwn-firmware-kmod: Broadcom AirForce IEEE 802.11 Firmware Kernel Module
					

Firmware kernel module for bwn(4)




					www.freshports.org
				




Can you point me at some documentation for building from ports please? I've never done it before.

I've found this in another FreeBSD forum thread: "cd /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod/ && make install clean".

Is this correct please?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2020)

fixit9660 said:


> Can you point me at some documentation for building from ports please?


Handbook: 4.5. Using the Ports Collection



fixit9660 said:


> I've found this in another FreeBSD forum thread: "cd /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod/ && make install clean".
> 
> Is this correct please?


It is, yes.


----------



## fixit9660 (Aug 5, 2020)

As per the instructions, I did the Portsnap fetch and extract in //var/db/portsnap and /usr/ports respectively. That took a long time! Then I cd'd to /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod and ran "make install clean" and it came back with "...requires kernel source files in SRC_Base=/usr/src." What have I missed please?


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 5, 2020)

Sounds like you do not have the FreeBSD source tree installed. Check if /usr/src/ is populated and if not run this to grab it.
`svnlite co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.3 /usr/src`

I do agree with SirDice  in that you should update to FreeBSD 11.4 then grab the source tree.

So run this first:
`freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.4-RELEASE`
Follow the onscreen instructions during this process. They are very important.

Then grab your newer source tree:
`svnlite co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.4 /usr/src`


----------



## fixit9660 (Aug 6, 2020)

Phishfry: You are correct, there's nothing in /etc/src so I'm running "svnlite...." as you recommended. Lots happening!!

Gents there is a reason for running 11.3; I have a FreeNAS, which _was_ running 11.1 until last week when I started this project off. I was encouraged to update it to _its_ latest version which was 11.3-U4 then. Then I created a Jail on the NAS, which again I installed 11.3 for continuity reasons. I couldn't get the project working on the FreeNAS Jail, (see https://www.ixsystems.com/community/threads/tplink-monitor-linux-install.85970/) so I wanted to start "sniffing" the wifi. Hence my build of this laptop on 11.3. I bought a Broadcam BCM43236-copy to use with the laptop for wifi sniffing.

I will be upgrading to 11.4 once this is up and working. (The upgrade to 11.3 broke my email formatting to start with!)


----------



## fixit9660 (Aug 6, 2020)

The "svnlite..." ran successfully, as far as I can tell, and then I cd'd to /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod and ran "make install clean", which also appeared to run successfully.
I then rebooted and things look a lot more promising. I can see multiple messages:
"bwn0: RX decryption attempted (old 0 keyidx 0x1)" and "bwn: need multicast update callback", but I can ping 100% and traceroute to the internet. The build is too young as yet to have a browser on so I can't test that - I need to work out how to get a GUI and Firefox working yet. netstat -r produces a sensible Routing Table. It looks as though I have a connection of some sort despite the error messages.

Further: besides the above (error?) messages, I've had a look around at 
	

	







						Chapter 33. Advanced Networking
					

Advanced networking in FreeBSD:  basics of gateways and routes, CARP, how to configure multiple VLANs on FreeBSD, etc




					www.freebsd.org
				



. Do I need the lines?

```
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```
in /boot/loader.conf please? (I'm not using WEP).

"ifconfig wlan0 scan" shows only my SSID and network, but then I live in the middle of nowhere so unlikely it would show any others.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 6, 2020)

fixit9660 said:


> Do I need the lines?
> wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
> wlan_tkip_load="YES"
> in /boot/loader.conf please? (I'm not using WEP).


No I believe they are called up by the wifi module if needed.

For a GUI I think xfce4 is a good solid choice. `pkg install xorg xfce networkmgr`
net-mgmt/networkmgr is a good wireless connection manager.
You need to figure out your graphics to load the correct drivers.


			Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## fixit9660 (Aug 7, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> No I believe they are called up by the wifi module if needed.
> 
> For a GUI I think xfce4 is a good solid choice. `pkg install xorg xfce networkmgr`
> net-mgmt/networkmgr is a good wireless connection manager.
> ...


OK, thank you for that.
My wifi interface looks like this now:

```
root@FreeBSD_Laptop:/boot # ifconfig wlan0
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:1f:3a:bb:0d:81
        hwaddr 00:1f:3a:bb:0d:81
        inet 192.168.1.230 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/9Mbps mode 11g
        status: associated
        ssid EE-BrightBox-myssid channel 11 (2462 MHz 11g) bssid 48:8d:36:08:6a:3a
        regdomain ETSI country GB authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
        deftxkey UNDEF TKIP 2:128-bit txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
        protmode CTS wme roaming MANUAL
        groups: wlan
root@FreeBSD_Laptop:/boot #
```
...which I think is all good? As I said before, the Routing Table makes sense too.

As per your recommendation I ran `pkg install xorg xfce networkmgr`. There were a lot of post-install messages which scrolled off the screen and I couldn't read, but I did work out from here https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/...36-wifi-on-11-3-missing-firmware-error.76470/ using intel-kms-pciid-checker.sh that it thinks I have the correct driver loaded. (It's a really old Intel GM965/GL960 so it should be well covered). When I added `kld_list="i915kms"` to the /etc/rc.conf and rebooted the screen has changed drastically - much smaller font.

I have no idea what to expect from xorg except some sort of GUI which is what I got when I ran `startx`. A clock, three windows; login, and xterm x 2. Hope that's right?
When I cd to /usr/ports/net-mgmt and run `networkmgr` something runs but nothing happens, is the best way to describe it?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2020)

fixit9660 said:


> A clock, three windows; login, and xterm x 2. Hope that's right?


That's the default window manager that comes with Xorg, it's called TWM.


----------



## fixit9660 (Aug 7, 2020)

SirDice said:


> That's the default window manager that comes with Xorg, it's called TWM.


Excellent, thank you!
I just need to understand why networkmgr doesn't appear to work properly now.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2020)

fixit9660 said:


> I just need to understand why networkmgr doesn't appear to work properly now.


Make sure DBus is enabled and running:

```
sysrc dbus_enable="YES"
service dbus start
```
Edit ~/.xinitrc so XFCE is started instead of TWM:

```
dbus-launch --exit-with-session ck-launch-session startxfce4
```
Now a `startx` will start XFCE. Then try networkmgr again.


----------



## fixit9660 (Aug 8, 2020)

Well, SirDice and Phishfry, thank you both sincerely for your prompt and helpful responses, very much appreciated!!!

I now have a new working Wifi interface, and GUI Desktop, "with a rodent of some sort motif", and Network Manager running on it. I'll now go away and learn how to use it all. Superb!

I've noticed that some of the forum threads are markes "Solved" in a green bubble. I've looked hard but can't work out how to do this; How do I do this please?


----------

